

Ethereum Launches; but Leaked Chat Says Project Needs ‘Years More’ - davidgerard
http://cointelegraph.com/news/115034/ethereum-launches-but-leaked-chat-says-project-needs-years-more

======
drcode
Well, given that the project is launched and things have been running smoothly
so far, the "Needs Years More" crowd is going to have to give more specific
rationale.

~~~
davidgerard
That's the devs talking amongst themselves.

If you look at how the money actually flowed, it went from the suckers to the
premining pumpers who dumped it, and the devs will be paid another seven
months before leaving the bagholders high and dry.

Note the irrelevance of the promised smart contract/distributed botnet
functionality - which, as that post notes, at present rates _won 't be working
properly for years_ \- to the actual, observed flow of cash.

This is a repeat of Paycoin and Stellar. Totally standard premined altcoin
pump and dump.

~~~
drcode
> before leaving the bagholders high and dry.

Well, the price could certainly fall, but at this very moment the "bagholders"
can sell their ether at a 4x USD profit.

> which, as that post notes, at present rates won't be working properly for
> years

Funny, I deployed a couple of smart contracts today into the production
network and they work great.

